# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Mods] Découvrez la collection de mods de l'été

## ShinSH

L'été approche, il fait toujours moche, mais cela ne vous empêche pas d'attendre avec impatience les vacances. Mais que ferez-vous une fois que vous serez dedans? Rien? Attendez, je pense que j'ai de quoi vous occuper. Et ne me tenez pas responsable si ces mods foirent vos révisions.
Resistance and Liberation passe en Beta 1.3 1.4 (fichtre, une nouvelle version est sortie pendant que je rédigeais la news, ces gens sont dingues), seulement quelques semaines après la version précédente. Ce mod hyper-réaliste, présenté dans notre Hors Série spécial Mods sorti il y a une quinzaine de jours, vous place dans la peau d'un soldat d'infanterie en plein milieu de la seconde guerre mondiale. Réalisme oblige, vous tomberez avec une ou deux balles, le HUD est presque inexistant, et le gameplay est centré autour d'escouades devant faire avancer une ligne de front. Les combats sont dynamiques, et le mod est particulièrement mignon, faisant penser à une sorte de Compagny of Heroes vu de l'intérieur. Gardez un oeil sur Resistance and Liberation, il ira loin...
MechWarrior: Living Legends est de retour! La version 0.3.0 de ce mod Crysis vient de pointer le bout de son nez, et amène avec elle un tas de nouveautés, d'optimisations, et de rééquilibrages. Je vous invite à lire le changelog pour en savoir plus.
 Le mod solo Half Life 2: Mission Improbable est désormais prolongé avec une deuxième carte. Plutôt discret sur la scène du modding, celui-ci propose des beaux environnements et une succession d'évènements sympathiques. Pas de Gravity Gun, vous affronterez les combines et les zombies avec des armes classiques dans une aventure d'une bonne demi-douzaine d'heures.
 Orion le mal aimé (à ne pas confondre avec Onion le mal-odorant) va tenter de se trouver un public avec la version 1.2. Ce sympathique clone de Tribes a vu tous ses joueurs fuir le jeu quelques semaines après sa sortie, phénomène classique pour un assez grand nombre de mods... Cette nouvelle version introduit cinq nouvelles cartes, mais aussi des nouveaux effets visuels et sonores. Reste à savoir si cela suffira à relancer un mod qui se base sur un gameplay vieux d'une dizaine d'années...
 Avis au fans des schtroumpfs-chats, le mod Avatar pour Crysis est de retour en version 2.0. Cette mise à jour est orientée optimisation, ce mod très gourmand devrait tourner sur un peu plus de bécanes désormais.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Foxone

Pfff, je sens que je vais ENCORE perdre du temps à jouer.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> LGardez un oeil sur Resistance and Liberation, il ira loin...


Contrairement aux balles des joueurs...
C'est un superbe effort, mais source est vraiment pas adapté à ce genre de mods, avec sa distance de vue risible (pareil pour insurgency)

----------


## Cedautinger

C'est sympa mais je le trouve visuellement pas terrible. Surtout sa palette de couleurs, je ne sais pas expliquer mais mon cerveau a tenu une demi-heure. Le principe du "aucune interface" est sympa mais c'est pas neuf si je ne me trompe.

----------


## Rodwin

En tout cas tu donnes de la matière pour un nouvel Hors Série spécial mods !
Bel article ShinSH !

----------


## Codega

MMmmh, j'ai un petit problème, à chaque fois que je veux télécharger un mod, je met bien le fichier dans le répertoire prévut à cet effet dans Steam, mais pas moyen de toucher au mod après. Enfin, ca marche avec certains (Portal Prelude), mais par exemple là, pour Mission Improbable, pas moyen de mettre la main dessus une fois le fichier télécharger dans le répertoire.

----------


## sissi

> MMmmh, j'ai un petit problème, à chaque fois que je veux télécharger un mod, je met bien le fichier dans le répertoire prévut à cet effet dans Steam, mais pas moyen de toucher au mod après. Enfin, ca marche avec certains (Portal Prelude), mais par exemple là, pour Mission Improbable, pas moyen de mettre la main dessus une fois le fichier télécharger dans le répertoire.


Relance steam ?

----------


## Codega

> Relance steam ?


Déjà fait, le mod n'est pas dedans.

----------


## ShinSH

Place ton dossier dans ton répertoire SourceMods, quitte steam, relance le, regarde ta bibliotheque (library), il sera dedans, sous Half Life 2: Lost Coast.

----------


## M0zArT

TTT a des mises à jour quotidiennes §§§

----------


## Codega

J'ai refait la manip', sans plus de succès, mais je crois que c'est lier au fait que c'est pas un dossier que je télècharge, mais un unique fichier RAR.

----------


## Narushima

Décompresse-le donc.

----------


## Codega

Ha oui, tout de suite, ça va mieux.  ::rolleyes:: 
Merci.

----------


## MoNg

Salut,

je viens de m'assayer à HL² Mission Improbable et je bloque comme une m*rde dans la baraque avec les champs electriques.

Au s'cours

----------


## Projet 154

Voilà de quoi réduire encore plus ma productivité (qui n'est déjà pas énorme).  :<_<: 

Mon compte Steam va contenir plus de mods que de jeux normaux.

----------


## ShinSH

> Salut,
> 
> je viens de m'assayer à HL² Mission Improbable et je bloque comme une m*rde dans la baraque avec les champs electriques.
> 
> Au s'cours


Cherche, t'as un levier qui coupe l'electricité.

----------


## MoNg

Ben j'ai essayé dans la pièce avec le parquet qui se casse, une grosse machine avec des boutons rouges mais rien d'activable, et dans la pièce du bas du 2ème batiment (la baraque en question), idem.

Gné!  ::huh::

----------


## MoNg



----------

